# Ship to Maine



## chamberlane (28/6/15)

Hi...

Is anyone keen to send their mod(s) up to Maine for a spa? I want to send mine but would prefer to share shipping costs with someone. I did this once in 2012 and it went fine (sent my Reo Mini via SAPO), but this time around I'd want to DHL/Fedex it. I have a mailbox in California which Rob can then send the mods to, and then I'll forward from there back to SA (again DHL/Fedex).

I'm just gonna leave this post here. Hopefully I can get a few on board. If not I guess I'll just grin and bear. Btw I'm in Durban.


----------



## Silver (28/6/15)

chamberlane said:


> Hi...
> 
> Is anyone keen to send their mod(s) up to Maine for a spa? I want to send mine but would prefer to share shipping costs with someone. I did this once in 2012 and it went fine (sent my Reo Mini via SAPO), but this time around I'd want to DHL/Fedex it. I have a mailbox in California which Rob can then send the mods to, and then I'll forward from there back to SA (again DHL/Fedex).
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this post here. Hopefully I can get a few on board. If not I guess I'll just grin and bear. Btw I'm in Durban.



Welcome to the forum @chamberlane 
When you get a chance, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-249#post-239017

Otherwise, welcome, fellow Reonaut. Sounds like you are an experienced vaper organising a ship to Maine 

Thanks for the headsup. I am sure there are several Reonauts thinking of doing the same thing. Makes sense to share the boat fee


----------



## chamberlane (28/6/15)

Thanks Silver. Experienced is a good word but so is the "noob" next to my name - I like keeping things simple. You lot are crazy. 

Yeah it does make sense. Since none of you know me maybe it'd be better if someone else handles the logistics? Could still use my mailbox in USA. Or I could meet with someone in Durban and pass a Turing Test. Let's see if anyone's in first.

In all honesty I dunno if it's worth the trouble. But I'm staring at my Reos here and really wanting some new contacts/connectors. And for some reason I don't feel like 3/4 weeks of worrying that SAPO might've lost my package, even though that's never happened.


----------



## Silver (28/6/15)

chamberlane said:


> Thanks Silver. Experienced is a good word but so is the "noob" next to my name - I like keeping things simple. You lot are crazy.
> 
> Yeah it does make sense. Since none of you know me maybe it'd be better if someone else handles the logistics? Could still use my mailbox in USA. Or I could meet with someone in Durban and pass a Turing Test. Let's see if anyone's in first.
> 
> In all honesty I dunno if it's worth the trouble. But I'm staring at my Reos here and really wanting some new contacts/connectors. And for some reason I don't feel like 3/4 weeks of worrying that SAPO might've lost my package, even though that's never happened.



You on the right track. Give it some time and lets see if anyone else wants to join in


----------



## Silver (28/6/15)

By the way, if you looking just for new sub ohm contacts, maybe that can be done locally?

If you need the new adjustable 510, then Maine it will have to be


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/15)

Hi @chamberlane! I have sent three parcels to Rob by SAPO and never had an issue and they pretty much take around 10 days to get there... but I do understand you wanting to use FedEx rather. 

None of my REO's need to go to the Spa... sorry.


----------



## Andre (28/6/15)

Hi @chamberlane, most welcome to the forum. I sent one Reo to Maine once. Also with SAPO and no problems. Returning it to me, insisted on the expensive option ($48, signed for), which is also quite fast and has never failed me.

Also not need from my side for the Spa's services, sorry.


----------



## chamberlane (29/6/15)

Thanks for the welcome  I'll pop in now and then.

I'm sure there are lots of informative threads here besides the stickied ones. One thing I like about this local forum is that I can keep my finger on the pulse of any e-cig laws being passed, so I know when to stock up on 100mg nic for the vapocalypse.


----------

